# General Patton murdered, new book claims



## whiterose (Dec 25, 2008)

Controversial General Patton was murdered to cover up secret deal between U.S. and U.S.S.R., new book claims



> George Patton, the most successful American general in the Second World War, was murdered on the orders of the U.S. Army top brass, a book has alleged.
> 
> Patton was threatening to shame U.S. leaders by revealing a secret deal between America and the Soviet Union that cost 19,000 GI lives, it is claimed.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it's no secret a deal was done to give the Russians Berlin while The allies went south.

I'd like to know what the evidence there is about the claims by the 'assassin', i.e. was the confession recorded and what corroborating evidence there is to back that up.
Also what is in the KGB files about this.
Because they will definitely have it in their files if they were involved and killed Patton.

I'm very skeptical about this...


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2008)

This is one of the craziest things that I have ever heard. Using a rubber bullet to break his neck? Russian agents poisoning him?

Where is my tin foil......


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> This is one of the craziest things that I have ever heard. Using a rubber bullet to break his neck? Russian agents poisoning him?
> 
> Where is my tin foil......





Can you get me one too.


----------



## moobob (Dec 25, 2008)

I can definitely see this being within the realm of possibility... Especially Russian agents poisoning him (*cough* Polonium poisoning in London recently).

History is written by the victors, and Patton was vocally unhappy about the outcome of WW2.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 25, 2008)

It is all true I read it on the Internet on SS.com


----------

